# Store Closed On Memorial Day.



## fmdog44 (May 25, 2021)

A local mattress maker here has three stores and all three will be closed in honor of the vets that gave it all for us. Honor over profit for a welcome change.


----------



## DaveA (May 26, 2021)

Nice to see but sad that it's even newsworthy in today's world (at least here in the US). When I was a youngster during and shortly after WWII, almost all businesses were closed and memorial services were the rule of the day.


----------



## 911 (May 26, 2021)

I was raised in the small town of Hershey and we had a parade. No more.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 26, 2021)

I don't like stores opening for a half day on certain holidays. I liken it to saying to family members "wish we could join you this holiday but we can save money by not driving the twenty mile with gas prices so high ya know."


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 27, 2021)

How does Walmart being open prevent you from visiting the Graves of the Fallen, or prevents you from honoring them in any way?


----------



## Lewkat (May 27, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (May 27, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> How does Walmart being open prevent you from visiting the Graves of the Fallen, or prevents you from honoring them in any way?


You are so far off the point


----------



## oldman (May 29, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> How does Walmart being open prevent you from visiting the Graves of the Fallen, or prevents you from honoring them in any way?


Well, it doesn't, but it's a little thing called "respect." You live in PA and I do now also. I remember back in the day when NO stores were allowed to be open on Sundays or National holidays. They were called Blue Laws. (I still don't know what that is.) 

But, by shutting down your profit making store or business, you are saying that some things are more important than money. Same reason why everything is closed on Christmas Day. Many people no longer care. To them it's a day off from work. I am not saying that the world should suddenly shut down, but we do need to honor our fallen heroes. 

At one time, Memorial Day was called "Decoration Day" and was observed on May 30th. If that day fell on say a Thursday, my dad would be off on Thursday and go back to work on Friday and then be off for the weekend. Other National holidays were also treated the same. For that reason, all National holidays were changed to fall on a Monday.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 29, 2021)

If I buy a pair of pants on Memorial  Day is not some kind of disrespect. The day is to remember and honor our fallen Armed Forces. There is no criteria for doing so. It is up to each individual to do what he feels appropriate. Having a "day off " from work on national holidays came from unions in the early part of the 20th Century. PA's "Blue Laws" were struck down, in part, because they expressed  only Judeo-Christian religious ideation.  Nostalgia does not equal respect. You can respect, honor, and remember our dead, even if Walmart is open.


----------



## Lewkat (May 29, 2021)

This is not about nostalgia at all.  All religions celebrate the holiday with honor and respect.  Granted a dead soldier couldn't care less if you buy a pair of pants on Memorial Day, nor any other, for that matter.  Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

For those who came back.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 30, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> This is not about nostalgia at all.  All religions celebrate the holiday with honor and respect.  Granted a dead soldier couldn't care less if you buy a pair of pants on Memorial Day, nor any other, for that matter.  Enjoy your weekend.


You just don't get it. It is about honoring and respecting and thanking, none of which you were ever on the receiving end.


----------

